# Infinitas DM app



## jerryrice4949 (Mar 23, 2016)

Check out this cool mobile DM app.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/atomswitch/infinitas-dm/description


----------



## Morrus (Mar 24, 2016)

Best press release ever?


----------

